# Sylml cockapoo



## Del17

Hi, has anyone recently had a puppy from sylml in Lincolnshire? I have seen both good and some more worrying reviews but they are quite old. I'd be very grateful to hear your experiences.


----------



## alexisb

Hi, I don't have any answers but I've just called Sylvia myself today and she seems pretty sensible. I found out about Syml through a lady's blog called "my year long search for a cockapoo". We've been considering the cavapoo and cockapoo for several months now...going back & forth between the decision. Coming to realise that it's unlikely I'll find a sufficiently health tested cavapoo (this side of 2015 anyway) so have started the search for a cockapoo.


----------



## Del17

Thanks for responding, I'm going to go to see her this weekend, good luck with your search for a cockapoo and I'll check out that blog


----------



## daffodil

*Sylml*

I've sent you a message!


----------



## Del17

Thank you so much, I've sent you one back


----------



## alexisb

Just wondered how you got on at Sylml? I'm now seriously considering the American cocker cross due to smaller size, obviously Sylml is on the list to visit because she breeds these. PM me if you feel it's more appropriate?? X



Del17 said:


> Thanks for responding, I'm going to go to see her this weekend, good luck with your search for a cockapoo and I'll check out that blog


----------



## Del17

Hi, I've PMd you


----------



## Sassyd

Hi. I'm looking at a cockapoo from Syml. Did you have a good experience in the end?


----------



## Pepper0ni

Del17 said:


> Hi, I've PMd you


Hi could you please Pm me your review about Sylml? Thank you!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=99810&highlight=sylml


----------



## Mario346

please tell me what bad reports have you found out about SYLML


----------



## 2ndhandgal

I have posted this previously 

It is where Molly came from.

She has fairly severe luxating patella on both back legs which my vet feels are almost certainly inherited. I have only met one other dog from the same breeder and this one is also affected by luxating patella. 

When Molly was around 10 months old her owners bought another pup - even a quick examination at that point should have revealed they were barely coping with the one dog they had previously bought from them as she was untrained and barely exercised.

I have heard third hand other less good experiences of how pups are raised but have no personal experience as I took Molly on from her first owner at 17 months when she realised how much she was struggling.

It is always worth googling any breeder name with terms like puppy farm to see if any results turn up.

Do I love my girl? Yes I do very much 
Would I ever buy a puppy from her breeder? No 
Do I think her breeder failed her? Yes with a lack of health tested parents AND selling her owners a second pup when they were barely coping with one


----------



## wyssie

Pepper0ni said:


> Hi could you please Pm me your review about Sylml? Thank you!


Hi, I am thinking of buying a puppy from Sylml and wondered what feedback you received? They are not allowing views of the puppies until collection due to covid and I am a bit concerned that I don't know what I am buying!
Thank you


----------



## Chapter

wyssie said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying a puppy from Sylml and wondered what feedback you received? They are not allowing views of the puppies until collection due to covid and I am a bit concerned that I don't know what I am buying!
> Thank you


Hello i am on the waiting list for sylml cockapoo and have really done a lot of research . I feel a little concerned just wondered how you got on You appear to be the most recent to have posted and hope you could share you experience 
with thanks 
R00


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Breeders and Dealers to Avoid - Puppy Love Campaigns


We investigate and expose the cruelty involved in commercial dog breeding. Our evidence and undercover investigations are often used by the media, bringing these issues to public attention. Breeders and Dealers to Avoid




www.puppylovecampaigns.org


----------



## Chapter

Thank you, yes I have seen this and I admit the reason for my heightened anxiety. I did contact puppy love last week and they could only say that Syml are commercial puppy breeders. This of course comes back to the debate high scale breeding.Not a puppy farm by definition . The adult dogs are tested for many inherited disorders however I don't know what happens to the adults once no longer efficient for breeding. They are also on the recommended breeders list for cockapoo. In essence a huge moral decision or huge No,No?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Large commercial breeders are concerned with churning out numbers and not much else. The mothers are just used as breeding machines and so they have no real idea what characters are and pups will inherit some of their character form her. They will also get minimal handling, socialising and interaction as they are raised, again all of which help them become the family dogs people want. A commercial breeder who does not openly tell you what they do with the bitches they retire also horrifies me, do they sell them, dump them in rescue or put to sleep as no longer needed?

In contrast my last pup (not a cockapoo) was born in a family home, pups and mum spent first few weeks in a quiet area at the bottom of the garden and were then bought into the living room where they were handled every dad and got to explore as well as experience all of the sights and sounds of family life. My pups mum is still living as part of her family as the well loved dog she is.

The recommended breeders list is set up by breeders and ran by breeders - it has standards of testing but very little else.


----------



## Chapter

Thank you so much for your feedback. I totally agree I want the best for puppies, parents with a healthy outlook for all . I have now found a breeder who demonstrates care and so much passion . She is based in South Wales and breeds Cocker Spaniels and Cockapoos..... 
The breeding of Cockapoos is a minefield presently with so many cashing in since Covid and so many scams and unethical breeders.Thank you for giving me your time and thoughts . I shall continue my research but feeling pretty certain with the breeder in Wales.


----------



## Joanne_moss

I had a puppy from SYML Cockapoos - American Cocker X Miniature poodle. She is 5 years old now and has the best personality. We are getting another puppy from her in a couple of weeks. We did visit twice with our first puppy and Sylvia has a wonderful set up and the puppies are very well looked after. She is also one of the very few breeders who have not increased their prices on the back of Covid.


----------



## Chapter

That's great to hear. Do you have any pictures? I have met another family with a 5 year old and he looked adorable, very healthy and with a lovely temperament. Thank you for sharing your experience


----------



## Joanne_moss

Chapter said:


> That's great to hear. Do you have any pictures? I have met another family with a 5 year old and he looked adorable, very healthy and with a lovely temperament. Thank you for sharing your experience


Lottie is adorable, here is a photo of her:-


----------



## Chapter

She really is adorable I can see why you are looking for a second. I would be interested in how you get on especially due to Covid.. How big is Lottie compared to others, am I right in thinking the American Cocker is slightly smaller ? 
Re Sylml did they provide a contract to support after care?


----------



## Joanne_moss

Lottie is fairly small though weighs around 11kg, being American Cocker cross and female makes her slightly smaller than the working cocker cross. I did feel that SYML were there to support if needed after the purchase of the puppy and 14 days free insurance was given. The puppies were vet checked prior to owners collecting them and a support pack given with each puppy. The environment the puppies were reared in was very professional and the location beautiful. The puppies are brought up amongst other animals - ponies, sheep, goats and gradually get introduced, at a distance to these. I have to say I can’t fault SYML.


----------



## Jane&Joules

Hi. We bought our Cockapoo in February 2020 from Sylvia at Sylml Cockapoos.
I had done much research into breeds and breeders and Sylvia was by far the best breeder for us. Some don’t respond to messages or emails and visits before you buy seem too much trouble - not for Sylvia.
Obviously things are different because of COVID but Sylvia explains in detail why visits are not allowed during the pandemic, on her website.
Joules is our adorable Cockapoo, her mother is Gigi who is a chocolate show cocker and her Dad is the handsome Zack who is a red miniature poodle. We visited Pinetrees, Sylvia’s lovely house and breeding facilities, 5 times before we collected Joules and can assure any purchaser of the total professionalism shown by Sylvia and that her knowledge and experience is second to none! I was having an operation in a weeks time and Joules was nearly 8 weeks old on our first visit. Sylvia was more than happy to keep Joules until she was 12 weeks old and I was recovered enough to care for her. Sylvia arranged her second vaccines as well as a kennel cough vaccine and kept progressing Joules with her socialisation and training. No extra cost involved! The pack you get with your puppy is superb and both parents have their pedigree lines and proof of all DNA tests in the pack. Our vet was very impressed!
Joules has a calm and loving temperament, does not shed, is totally tolerant of all grooming and since lockdown in March I have been doing all the grooming and clipping myself - no prior experience so took a long time at first, 3+hrs. Joules was no trouble and stood still until I had finished, with a couple of refreshment breaks. She is energetic but does not require hours of exercise every day. We walk her for an hour or two depending on the weather but she is happy with a walk round the block if that’s all we have time for. She was easy to crate train and is generally very obedient. We are so happy to have Joules in our life and would recommend Sylml Cockapoos without hesitation. Sylvia may be a breeder of some size but with that comes so much experience and knowledge that we as first time owners found invaluable! Her whelping pens are in an amazing area purpose built under her house but with plenty of natural light. Each time we went in there, every dog was so pleased to see her as were her mature dogs outside. That shows the care and love given by Sylvia to all her dogs. You will not be disappointed with a Sylml puppy.


----------



## Sophiek

Hi, I have a male cockapoo from smyl. I purchased him in 2013 and I cam honestly say my experience from enquiry until collection was nothing but a very positive experience. 
After my initial enquiry i was invited with my family (2 young girls and hubby) to the property to meet the puppies, mom and dad AND grandparents and was shown round the puppy area and outside grounds of this beautiful property. All the puppies appeared happy and excited to meet us, coming up to us for a fuss and a cuddle. They all looked healthy in weight and appearance, smelt and looked clean. We chose Ted our puppy that day although at no time was there any pressure to purchase as syliva said we could return or call at any time but we fell in love with the only flatter haired puppy of the litter so left a deposit. We looked around outside, again we wasn't rushed and syliva answered all our questions. All the dogs outside had loads of green space plus shelter, they were all happy and approved the fence tails wagging, clean and healthy. Syliva has the puppies in her home too around the children within her family and this really did show when we brought Ted home. He came with a dvd which captured him from birth until collection which was really lovely to have as well as all the information required to keep your puppy healthy and happy. 
Ted has the most wonderful personality with people and animals. He's happy and gentle and so loving. He's always been amazing with the girls and 3 years ago when we had another baby he was nothing but fantastic. We even recently got a kitten before Christmas and he loves him! Immediately he groomed and cuddled up with him. He attracts attention where ever we go even now, especially when he's in full coat. I would definitely purchase another pup from smyl, my only regret is not having 2 pups but we already had a llhasa apso otherwise we definitely would have. 
Anyone thinking if purchasing from Syliva my advise is 110% absolutely do it!


----------



## Leah.dottie

Joanne_moss said:


> I had a puppy from SYML Cockapoos - American Cocker X Miniature poodle. She is 5 years old now and has the best personality. We are getting another puppy from her in a couple of weeks. We did visit twice with our first puppy and Sylvia has a wonderful set up and the puppies are very well looked after. She is also one of the very few breeders who have not increased their prices on the back of Covid.


 What is the price for a puppy?


----------



## Joanne_moss

I paid £1500 for my latest puppy 4 months ago


----------



## Leah.dottie

Joanne_moss said:


> I paid £1500 for my latest puppy 4 months ago


Thank you


----------

